# best buy, $75 off ipad air, August 20th only



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I received a promotional email stating that BB has $75 off the Air today only.  If you're on the edge about buying, this could be an enabling moment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love my iPad Air...

Betsy


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was thinking apple was getting ready to bring out a new iPad , since there have been so many sales on the current ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I was thinking apple was getting ready to bring out a new iPad , since there have been so many sales on the current ones.


Rumors are for new iPad announcements in October - updated Ipad Air and mini, and possibly a new one with a screen a few inches larger than the iPad Air. (Can't imagine how expensive that last one would be!)


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I am honestly so happy   with my ipad Air I can't imagine any improvements I would want.  Well okay, a battery that never needs recharging!    (Mine does last a long time though.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It would make sense that Apple would release new models for Christmas. I am delighted with my Air, and happy with the accessories I have for it, especially my Otterbox case, so I will sit this one out.


----------

